# CCI #300 musket caps



## shedhorn (Dec 9, 2008)

This might be a long shot but does anybody have any CCI #300 musket caps they can part with. They don't make the 300's anymore, i have looked everywhere. My wife has a muzzy LE elk tag in 3 weeks and the caps i can locate have ruined my grouping. I have tried different bullets and powder and still cant get my muzzy to group with different caps. If any body has some they can spare please let me know, ill make it well worth your time.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## shedhorn (Dec 9, 2008)

*#300 cci*

Thanks Buzzard your a life savor!


----------

